# Help! Any Ideas for this Headdress?



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hello Haunters! My costume this year is going to be a VooDoo/Tribal Witch and I want to make a headdress similar to this one. I have the foam half-skulls, but I need some help figuring out what to secure them to so that I can wear them for a party and on Halloween night. I am going to add layers of fake hair and feathers so it won't look exactly like the one pictured...but this is the general idea I am going for....minus the bloody tongue/face. Any ideas? I have a wig head to position it on for the assembly, but I have never made hats or anything like that and instead of making a big hot glue mess..I was hoping for a genius to come to my aid with some suggestions....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: SERIOUSLY??? With all the talent on this website...NOBODY has a clue as to what the best direction would be to start this project????? Come on guys, I need some help and if I knew how to proceed I wouldn't bother you guys. I NEED SOME HELP!!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would start by maybe sewing a simple skull cap type thing out of felt, Kind of like this
http://www.instructables.com/id/Steampunk-Leather-Skypirate-Helmet-wizard-skullca/

and I would putt the feathers in the skull (just cut a notch in the foam) at an angle to keep them upright. Maybe with some floral wire too.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

- i think just an elastic band from side to side (that goes underneath your chin)
will work fine. < it might not be the look you are going for, but it gets the job done. Last year, we went to an Austin Powers party and you were suppose to go as a character (any character) from the movie. I am pretty "out there" and I did not want to go as a character that would be duplicated.... so I convinced my wife..... and we went as "****s & Giggles" I made a serious 'turd' hat (with elastic strap to hold it on) along with smearing brown paint all over me and wearing a British flag as a cape. I made t-shirts with logos of **** and giggles... the folks loved it... ( sorry, I got off on a tangent there ). Go with the strap..... easy and effective. ec


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Cut the brim off of a baseball cap that fits you well, use that as your base.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Well, now that you poked us in the ribs...

At first I thought about a bump cap. But then thought, nah...probably doesn't want a rigid thingy. So I just kinda thought I'd keep quiet because costuming thingies are just not in my bag of tricks.

Soooo...just in case my lame excuse doesn't fly and/or you are looking for rigid base, these are along the line of what I was thinking of yesterday:

Amazon.com: Bump Cap Insert for Baseball Caps: Industrial & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31PE4YTJV9L


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Now that's what I'm talkin' bout people!!! Thanks for all the suggestions because I had no idea where to even start. After ouizul1 and Allen's suggestions, I started thinking they were on to something. I searched online and found a website that sells head forms for headdresses like for Las Vegas showgirls. They look a lot like the blue helmet looking thing that ouizul1 posted, except they are white. Not ideal because I think they fit like a cap, but it says you can trim out any areas you need to which would work perfectly for me. I want it to fit snug, but I am such a 'hothead' that I would probably be uncomfortable from the snug fit. I think I will order a couple since they are only $5.00 a piece and see if they will work. I can cut out sections so that my hair can be pulled through which will probably keep my head cooler and still leave enough surface space so that I can glue the foam skulls and hair and feathers to it. Thanks alot forum members! See? I knew you would inspire me and push me in the right direction.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If the skull is hard foam, hot glue will work to attach your pieces to it.
Looking at the texture of the blue under piece, something knitted from twine and tinted would look authentic as well.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might also look at the headgear used for wrestling. Real wrestlers, not the clowns on TV.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Again, thanks guys! I just have to plunge in and get started on it. And if I melt a couple of foam skulls getting it right, then so be it. At least now I have some direction. :jol:


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

<chuckle>...well, now that you're all fired up, I'm sure you'll figure it out now. Please find enclosed here a bit of good luck...just in case, y'know, and because it never hurts. Can't wait to see how it turns out.

Are you sure you wanna skip the tongue? It's so delightfully rude and unrefined.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

easycraig said:


> ... I made a serious 'turd' hat ...


That's awesome. Could use a couple of those at work.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might even look at something as cheap and simple as a woman's swim-cap for the base of his. It stretches and retracts/recoils to form and adhere to the head of the wearer, it can be cut to meet your needs with a pair of scissors. I think that a lot will depend upon how much the stuff you put on it weighs. If the skulls are foam then it should be okay.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

This may not be exactly what you are looking for, but the headdress my wife made for our BBQ cook was just a brown 2" wide head band and we hot glued everything to it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I always start with a hat that fits me (Alan) then add all the stuff. That makes it much quicker to take on and off during the big night.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

To attach the foam together, silicone caulking always works GREAT, and it won't melt your foam. Try latex (I haven't tried it because I have a latex sensitivity), if you can. It cures faster!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

what about a wig cap?

http://www.sallybeauty.com/wig-cap/VAMP1,default,pd.html

just my 2$ but i do like Allen H's idea to use a baseball cap without the brim.


----------

